# Where do you place your aquarium?



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

I may be moving again soon and it has got me thinking about where I would place an aquarium in the new place. 

I currently live in a highrise apartment and have my tank set-up in my little den. My thinking was that I spend a lot of evenings in there so I might as well have an aquarium to look at. 

But when I have people over, they seem to enjoy looking at the aquarium so it would be nice to have the aquarium in the living room area instead of the little den.

I don't think I can maintain/afford multiple tanks, so I would have to choose between the den or the living room area in the new place. 

So my question is where do you place your aquariums and why did you place them there?

Thanks!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would keep it where you would enjoy it the most. I used to keep them in my basement back in my old house as it made the most sense from a load and WC perspective. However, I never spent enough time down there and enjoyed my tanks. Now I have my tanks in the room where I watch TV/read and spend most of my evenings. Works great!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

In my room~ All the tanks are almost next to my computer~
No point having em if I can't see em~ =) Cheers


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I try to keep my tanks where I can see them.

That way if there is a problem developing I may be lucky enought to spot it.

If I cant's see it I try to have it in a security cam view<G>

Make sure you can control the amount of natural light it gets.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

This may not be a popular idea, but I have two small tanks near my dining table, so I can look at them while I eat. I find I look at these tanks way more than at the one in my living room!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep one display at living room. The rest in the den. Best of both worlds


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

I have two in the living room where i spend maybe 15 minutes a day unless i'm watching movie on the big screen. One between the den and the dining room area where i spend a lot of time working and watching tv.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

If you're keeping them because you enjoy them, then I'd keep them wherever I spent the most time. I even have a 2.9 gallon on my desk so I can watch my galaxy rasboras while I'm at my computer lol

But if the tank is more a "decoration" and you get more enjoyment showing it to others than you get simply being with them on your own, then I guess the living room would make more sense.

honestly though, two tanks aren't that much harder to maintain than one. You already have the water change equipment and test kits out for one tank, it's not a lot more work to do a 2nd while you're maintaining your first


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend this, because of structure stability - check it out first, but I have two 70 gallon tanks, side by side in my kitchen. Its' where I spend most of my time and while I'm cooking/cleaning up, my tanks keep me company. In an alternate universe, I would put them in my living room instead of a tv, but other members in my house wouldn't be too happy with no tv in there....


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I keep all mine in the dining room/kitchen, not necessarily by choice though (parent's condition if I am going to be fish keeping, keeps my MTS in check). Makes for good entertainment when we are eating and the bearded dragons are scrambling around thinking its their dinner time too :bigsmile:


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Tv room. Ive tried bedrooms and dens and found my maintenance slips when the tank isnt in view most of the time. Also another thing to concider is getting water to the tank. Water changes are crucial so somewhere close to a tap is important


----------



## Flyingkyt (Jun 22, 2015)

When I had my 30g planted tank I had it in a room, the room I used to work in. It kinda brightened the day when I'm stressed out. Now I have a 180g aquaponics system, since its big and I don't have to worry about lighting I set it outside.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

TV room, where I spend 80% of the time when I'm home. Sadly this is my bedroom as well. Lol


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

living room, home office, work office, rec room, daughter's room, fish room and outside!


----------



## mr ry (Jun 19, 2014)

I've got a 366 a 180 and a 120 planted I needed a whole fish room so I got all them down there but I look at my stingrays and other fish at least 3 times a day a times vary


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Kitchen and den.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Empty in the crawl space


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Place along an outside wall adjacent to floor boards if a big tank. If you want it enjoyable where you can see,, not too much light, and an easy access to water and draining. Also not on laminate floors. If you spill you cloud end up with swelled wavy floor! 
I've had a few customers who had to redo all their floors after a leak.


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

keep them in the garage, easy to do water change.


----------



## Jeffski (Oct 2, 2012)

I work from home so I have a nano and pico in my office/den but I also have another nano in the living room for when I'm watching TV (so that I can watch my fish instead of TV ads.


----------

